# site won't show up on PSP?



## fukasu (Dec 2, 2008)

for some reason, the site just won't show on my PSP. It worked fine yesterday. And it shows up on my PC.

I'm not asking you guys to "make it work". That'd be ridiculous. I just want to know any possible cause for this, and maybe a way for me to solve it myself. If you guys could fix the site, it'd be great, but I don't wanna ask too much of you guys.

thanks to anyone for your help!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 2, 2008)

No, it's happened to me too. Looks like you'll have to deal with it.


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Dec 2, 2008)

something about the psp 1001 or the 2001 not being able to support the new HTML coding or something. I don't know exactly but the new PSP 3001 system is I THINK better not 100% sure though.


----------



## yak (Dec 3, 2008)

I would love to help you, but I don't have a PSP to test the site on.

What exactly do you mean by 'site won't load'. Is there any debug information, messages, anything that is being displayed or you can somehow obtain?


----------



## 2ndVenus (Dec 3, 2008)

I use my PSP browser some (dark alex version 3.10OE) and i find that somedays some sites work, then on other days some dont.

Iv worked with the PSP browser for a long time, i can honestly say its a hunk a junk and incomplete in some areas of coding, my opinon, its an experimental piece of software, in a messy state of compatability. The Wii browser ended up better but still had some hiccups with flash video support for every website as well as other flash related crashes.

Nothing beats a PC/Mac/etc browser.

Try deleting the cookies on your PSP iv found sometimes these can lead to conflicting data on the PSP browser that tries to stere your PSP to a different location that doesnt exist.


----------



## bpdude (Dec 22, 2008)

i am having the same problem. i cannot open the Furaffinity site on my psp, which i am typing this on (my laptop is unusable due to a virus). i have the new psp 3000, and when i type in the furaffinity url and press 'go' (start), it acts like it's loading  (PSP shows wireless activity), but nothing comes up (no error, pictures, etc. ), it just stays blank, as if i didn't type in a web address.

Any ideas?


----------



## bpdude (Dec 22, 2008)

i got it to work! what i did was disable animation, javascript and flash under "view settings" in the 'settings' menu in the 'tools' menu (press the triangle button while in web browser, and move cursor to the 'toolbox' icon). i hope this works for you who are having the same problem!


----------



## kamperkiller (Dec 22, 2008)

yak said:


> I would love to help you, but I don't have a PSP to test the site on.
> 
> What exactly do you mean by 'site won't load'. Is there any debug information, messages, anything that is being displayed or you can somehow obtain?



Having the same issues here. 

It just won't load. All I'm gettingis a white screen.

I'm using my own router with cable internet. My psp is PSP slim 3001 (the silver one) running 5.02 build. but I think I found the issue...

 Here 


> The PSP system is unable to install software that has not been officially tested nor approved by Sony Computer Entertainment America (SCEA). Some websites require special media players ....


----------



## Dorin (May 19, 2009)

Sorry, about the reviving an old thread, but Shane the Raccoon-Dog told me how to get FA to work on the PSP. You have to Disable the javascrips and Flash.


----------



## humbird0 (May 21, 2009)

I see the same problems with my own testing.

- Phat PSP 1001 -
The website simply doesn't load.
The screen stays white and loads endlessly.
I also tried it on the homebrew-modified browser that supports more ram, but that one actually crashed the PSP when trying to load the page.

- NDS -
No problems at all!


----------

